# Training in Thailand Advice



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello Ladies and Gents!

Planning on going over to Thailand in 2012 after I finish university and looking for some advice from people who are either currently living over there now and training or people who have spent some time over there and got a feel for training.

First Question is what camp(s) did you train at and where were the camp(s) based?

Second Question is did you feel that the gyms you trained at were suitable (i.e structured) or were they just get in the ring and get on with it?

Final Questions is how much did you budget yourself to live on per week or monthly depending how long you stayed?

The reason I'm asking is well, its so difficult to make a decision by just looking at sites and areas, so I thought it would be easier to ask people who've just gone and got on with it!

Cheers :gh


----------



## MAGirl (May 8, 2011)

Hi Mutiny.

I haven't personally been to Thailand to train but have been considering it for a while now. I finish uni in June (yay!) and want to work, save up some money and stay in Thailand for a month.

I have a close friend from school who trained at Tiger Muay Thai for a month (Nov-Dec 2010) and thoroughly enjoyed the experience. I've waterboarded him for every last drop of information on the subject and although I may not be fully qualified to answer your questions hopefully what I know can be of some help.

TMT is in Chalong, Phuket Island which is on the east side, close to the beach and local amenities (Tesco, market, restaurants etc.) and tourist hangouts but not actually in the 'tourist' area.

In terms of training TMT probably has one of the more structured courses as they run scheduled morning, afternoon and evening training sessions. You can take a look on their website. They also have on site accomodation, shop and restaurant. (The latter of the two are overpriced for the area.) The accomodation is somwhat basic. My friend stayed in a 'fighter room' which includes a single bed, tv, internet, DVD, fridge but no bathroom facilities. That's not to say you can't stay at more luxurious places nearby though. You can eat at the on camp restaurant or pop down the road to local eats. You can even buy a portable hob and cook yourself if you'd like.

The camp's facility are top notch barr none. Believe me I've searched and searched and even with the heplp of my uncle (who lives in Phuket) I have not been able to find a camp with better facilities (all on the website.) Of course this is due to the amount of money TMT make off UFC fanboy farang (I say that in the nicest way possible). TMT's success seems to be a blessing and a curse. The camp is not more expensive than other camps, although there are cheaper out there, but it is PACKED all year long with foreigners (farang). Some find that this is counter-productive and not condusive to an intense 'training' atmosphere, others find it's a great help to the invariable culture shock you'll experience and it's nice to have english speaking trainers, staff and other guests to socialise with. This is all personal preference of course.

I've been informed that as a result of the amount of guests who stay and train at TMT it's wise to book at least 2-3 months in advance and chase up after them to make sure they get you accomodation right. It may also be a good idea to book some 1-2-1 sessions when you get there and find a preference for a trainer.

Across the road from TMT is another camp called 'Dragon Muay Thai'. It's smaller and newer and slightly cheaper. The facilities aren't as good but the trainers are top notch. My friend did 1-2-1 there as it was slightly cheaper.

Based on advice I've received I gave myself a monthly budget of roughly 25,000 BAHT (About Â£550). Here's how it plans out:

Training: 10,000 baht

Accomodation (Fighter room): 5,500 baht

Food: 5,000 baht

Fun: 5,000 baht

Miscelleneous: 5,000 baht (I'm a girl, I overspend.)

Optional:

Bike rental: 4,000 baht

Add flights on top of that. I think it's a maximum of Â£1,500 and that's if you indulge a bit.

Further advice:

If you're into protein and supplements be sure to buy them at home and take them in SEALED containers into Thailand. Unidentified powders will be confiscated at the airport and supplements are stupidly expensive in Thailand (I recommend myprotein.com).


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

First Question is what camp(s) did you train at and where were the camp(s) based?

If you are in bkk i recommend jittis. lots of other reallt good gyms there though.

in samui i wouldnt advise going to wmc. superpro is ok with good facilities. pinyo are meant to be good.

phuket has sinbi . wouldnt recommend rawai, tiger was ok a few years ago if u were serious. however now that gym seems to have gone from strength to strength with v good facilites.

are u after serious training/ beach + training?

the gym websites have current prices on them


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Im planning on Phuket next year for a couple of weeks to train at Tiger, will be a training holiday but still get some time in to take in some other things Phuket has to offer.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

One of our members james8 is currently over in Thailand training at Tiger muay thai, he hasnt been on her since the forum revamp so i'll send him a message to see if he can give you some first hand input on Tiger


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Where's Rob these days? Normally the fount of all knowledge about Thailand.

Heard good things about Sor Vorapin and Keatkhamtorn as alternatives to the well known camps. If you want to get out of the tourist spots then my mate lives up in Suphanburi, he has some damn good training camps locally but not really geared to the Farang market, you'll get great and very cheap training up there but it's harder work than the commercial camps (oh and not many will speak English), if you want to go off the beaten track then I can hook you up with Ben's details and he can let you know what they have in the countryside and he can sort you out accommodation at one of his family's guest houses.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I dont think Rob knows the forum is back i'll send him a facebook message


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Thought he might be amongst the forum casualties.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

im back im back!!! yea i "trained" at tiger last year for 2 weeks and by trained i mean i might of made 6 or 7 sessions and spent the rest of the time partying with strippers n hookers... but i liked it so i came back this year n ive been here just over 6 weeks now n luv it.

i think if all u wanted to do is train muay thai theres places you can go which have smaller classes that are prob cheaper but theres no way i could do just 6 hours of thai boxing a day with out getting seriously bored.

i like tiger because theres alot of classes u can do obviously muay thai but they have a gym,mma class,muay boran,krabi krabong,body fit which is like circuit training and yoga i even did a knife defence class lol which was ironic bcus a few days after i pissed off some thai mafia and had a hunting knife pulled on me!!

u can make living here as cheap or expensive as you like really theres rooms like prison cells at the camps with no aircon n a fan for 5000bhat a month which is 100 quid, i booked into a place called tonys down the road just bcus id stayed there before managed to get a little bungalow with air con cable and wifi for 10,000bhat a month and they have a decent restuarant at the front, u can eat for between 80p-and few pounds depending on what u want.

going rate for a hooker is between 500 and 2000 bhat but if u have boyish charm and a nice shirt they gna go home with you for free so u can save money there...

dragon gym as mentioned is worth checking out aswell and theres suwit stadium gym n they building phuket top team atm aswell.

how long u planning on staying for? once uve got the expensive flights out the way living out here is cheap so if u can u should try get at least a month in. excuse my sloppy typing spelling and grammer but if u got any other questions or wna av a look at some my pictures from out here hit me up on fb james o'hara


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

james8 said:


> going rate for a hooker is between 500 and 2000 bhat but if u have boyish charm and a nice shirt they gna go home with you for free so u can save money there...


Welcome back


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

james....you are many now my most fave person on this planet! is your nickname fonze? hehe :-D I cant wait to go to thailand(I want to spend a month before my 28th bdy, next jan) and I think Im going to go with TMT as it looks great plus all the reviews are positive.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I was nearly oh so nearly there and my missus decided to get pregnant ! that was about 3 years ago and i still havent made it, its on the horizon though


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

james8 said:


> im back im back!!! yea i "trained" at tiger last year for 2 weeks and by trained i mean i might of made 6 or 7 sessions and spent the rest of the time partying with strippers n hookers... but i liked it so i came back this year n ive been here just over 6 weeks now n luv it.
> 
> i think if all u wanted to do is train muay thai theres places you can go which have smaller classes that are prob cheaper but theres no way i could do just 6 hours of thai boxing a day with out getting seriously bored.
> 
> ...


suwit is meant to be a top gym.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

def check out jittis if in bkk

kaewsamwrit still popular. friends have trained at chuwatana and said it's good. also check out 13 coins


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the replys every, sorry for my own slow replies I've become a victim of that horrible syndrome called - *work!*

In regards to staying over there, I'm looking at a month, plenty of time to enjoy myself both training and exploring and seeing some sites.

I'd like somewhere moderately decent to stay, With regards to training I might just train 1 on 1 like twice a day to ensure I get the best from the experience, I'm not antisocial I just prefer 1 on 1!

Now to get saving....


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

The one on one sessions are great but u don't get any sparring in them n I like sparring ! Oh oh oh Annnnd there's a bar where u can beat strippers with foam bats  got 5 days left I don't wna come home


----------



## iMuayJudo (Jan 26, 2011)

james8 said:


> The one on one sessions are great but u don't get any sparring in them n I like sparring ! Oh oh oh Annnnd *there's a bar where u can beat strippers with foam bat*s  got 5 days left I don't wna come home


lol

I'm out there in Jan for a couple months gonna try and make it 3.... most likely gonna be emerald gym in krabi. Hear nothing but good things!


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Couple of lads from our club are going to Sinbi this year in Phuket, so gonna wait until they come back to decide on my 2012 choice. Had a look on their site training site seems half decent and could afford to splash on the "vip" accomadation as i dont think i could stand sleeping with a group of lads who have been training all day.


----------



## aaronfarquharson322 (Aug 1, 2011)

This is on my to do list for next year, I was originally thinking about Fairtex Pattaya Fairtex Muay Thai Training Camp and Gym Pattaya but after reading some stuff and now reading this thread I think my mind has been changed.


----------

